# how to tell if convict cichlids are pregnant



## hayley13 (May 27, 2010)

hi i have a convict cichlid and was wondering how you tell if they are pregnant


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

The best thing to look out for is if they are guarding the nest site, Convicts will fight to the death to protect there babys even taking on much bigger fish, So if they have become more aggressive and wont let any other fish near there patch of the tank then that is a good sign.


----------



## hayley13 (May 27, 2010)

ok ill have to keep an eye on them and see


----------



## snapperx (Oct 7, 2009)

I am assuming you have a pair of Convicts and not just one!

Just a warning, Convicts are quick easy to bred due to their parental caring and you could end up with a lot of youngsters!


----------



## hayley13 (May 27, 2010)

yeah i do have a pair and yeah i know they breed very easily cheers for ure help


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

cichlids don't get pregnant... they spawn.


----------

